# Final Round: Pleurez mes yeux: Callas and Gheorghiu



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I think everyone can make a decision by now. I had intended to have a round three using two of the three of Revitalized Classics suggestions but since Vivalagentenuova and Woodduck have already critiqued them there is no point. In the future please private suggestions to me if you want me to actually use a suggestion. I welcome guidance. Thanks for the passionate responses. My third contestant would have been the great Verrett. By the way Woodduck complained that our Romanian lady's video had bad sound so I switched to another live video of her with better sound. Everyone needs all the help they can get against Maria.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Callas’s is the version I’ve always preferred.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

My vote is probably going to scatter a few tigers among the pigeons!

Callas is the benchmark for this aria and it's really a mezzo piece sitting somewhere between soprano and true dramatic mezzo/contralto. That's where Callas' voice naturally sat and her attention to the meaning within the words of a recit and penchant for tragic, intense emotion makes her recording a classic. (She surpassed her studio version in a live recording in concert in London in 1962 and that is probably my favourite performance of this aria.)

I prefer this performance by Gheorghiu to the one we had before and she has much attention to detail in the recit and, of course, her high notes all work without issues. Her French isn't perfect, but then Callas is the only non francophone singer that French friends tell me pronounces French properly. I am prepared to give up Callas' perfect French for Gheorghiu's solid high notes. However, there's more to it than that, what about the Kunst? Callas gives us all the intensity of Chimene's pain and it hurts. Gheorghiu is more subtle and her torment is more akin to a resigned sadness. Both approaches work and I wouldn't want to be without either version.

Had this version by Gheorghiu been set against the 1962 version by Callas, Callas would have been my vote. In this case I choose Gheorghiu.

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

It's so close that I have to sit here and decide what type of sound has the more appeal to me because otherwise I would have to rate it a tie. 
Gheorghiu's plaintive throat sound is incredibly captivating to me and therefore I must cast my final vote for her -- and by the way, I find her French to be completely acceptable as well as Maria's.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> …and by the way, I find her French to be completely acceptable as well as Maria's.


The benefits of having had a French husband, perhaps? Well, French-Sicilian anyway.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I listened to Gheorghiu first, without watching her, so as to have a fresh and sharp impression without distraction or bias, and without need for comparison. I was greatly impressed and felt that it would be difficult for anyone to better her performance. The thought crossed my mind that her secure high notes might give her the edge over Callas, whose late recordings I always approach with a little trepidation on that count.

Then I listened to Callas. All I can do now is sit quietly and, when I've returned to everyday reality, offer my congratulations to Gheorghiu for coming so close.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

First reaction was that Callas' top did not recede as I felt it had the first listen...think it was a reaction to the one high note attacked on high. A great deal of my response to the performers lies in my response to the music. I think it's beautifully dark but on a few listens I can't say I'm moved by it and I have gone for the words which, out of context, sound like do many other sad arias. So Callas impassioned reserve sounds exactly right but I'm not taken on a journey. Gheorgiu sounds on the verge of overstating, a little too quivery at times, but she definitely keeps my attention. She certainly goes for it. But I imagine that for someone who does love this music, they would be most moved by the simple but powerful approach that Callas brings.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

A tough choice, Angela does her best despite being slightly overparted and out of her comfortable range. She is a delight to watch, but I've also tried the audio-only approach and Callas is an easy choice.
Sorry, Angela!


----------

